# Tnt Bacon Tomato Frittata



## middie (Jun 5, 2006)

I mentioned having this the other night for dinner and Sierra asked me to post this recipe so here it is.

8 eggs, or a carton of egg substitute
1/4 teaspoon Mrs. Dash  ( I used the garlic and herb )
1/4 teaspoon salt ( I left it out though since the bacon is salty enough )
1 Tablespoon oil  ( I used canola )
4 sliced green onions
2 large plum tomatos sliced
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
6 slices of bacon cooked and crumbled ( I like alot of bacon )
2 Tablespoons sour cream (reduced fat is okay to use too), as a garnish

Mix together eggs, seasoning, and salt in a medium  bowl and set aside.

In a nonstick skillet heat oil over medium heat. Add the onions and sautee around 1 minute. Reduce the heat to medium-low and poor in the egg mixture. Cook 6-9 minutes gently lifting the cooked edges of the egg so that uncooked egg can flow to the bottom of the pan.

Set your oven on broil and top the frittata with the tomatos, cheese, and bacon. Broil around 3-5 minutes until the cheese is melted.

Serve each piece with sour cream.


----------



## amber (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds delicious.  I love frittata's.


----------



## Shunka (Jun 5, 2006)

This looks wonderful!!!  Thank you Middie!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Middie,
this looks just lucious..Looks like a great around the pool for lunch dish 

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you, middie!!  I cannot wait to try it.


----------



## middie (Jun 11, 2006)

Let me knkow if you like it as much as I do Sierra !


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 9, 2006)

I always thought potatoes was the bases for frittata.  Guess not.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 9, 2006)

StirBlue - while some frittata recipes do use potatoes as an ingredient, a frittata is really just a thick baked omelette that's cut into wedges to serve.  You can pretty much use any ingredients you want.


----------



## Caine (Oct 1, 2007)

Potatoes are traditional.


----------

